
Achieving Peak Pasture - hunglee2
https://thebreakthrough.org/issues/food/livestock-revolution
======
netfl0
This article describes advances in a fundamentally broken system.

There is another way, and you get to keep the beef:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_agriculture](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_agriculture)

[https://joyce-farms.com/pages/regenerative-agriculture](https://joyce-
farms.com/pages/regenerative-agriculture)

------
EdwardDiego
At the risk of sounding like a cynic, a lot of that animal intensification on
existing pasture uses supplemental feeding with crops that the growing thereof
also have a deleterious effect on biodiversity - corn-fed beef, or even worse,
dairy cattle being fed palm kernel grown using slash and burn agriculture in
rainforest regions.

Not to mention the faecal and nitrate pollution of aquifers and rivers due to
higher animal numbers in a smaller area.

With regards to GHG gas emission, one of the biggest issues with ruminants is
methane - but a new approach (patented by scientists from Australia's CSIRO)
looks very promising: [https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/climate-
news/116683942/g...](https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/climate-
news/116683942/government-supports-seaweed-project-to-reduce-cattle-methane-
emissions)

------
mattblalock
I think we need pasture... some interesting perspectives in this piece. I
think we should probably stay focused on nourishment, as a society. Not the
opposite, but thank you for sharing this propaganda.

